# Browning ABolt 300wsm



## bryandee11 (May 23, 2014)

Looking to sell or trade my Browning 300wsm. Has the Bell and Carlson blk/grey web stock and the Nikon 6-24x50 Monarch with the BDC. Had less than 100 rounds through it. Looking to pick up a sendero 7mm Remington or other LR Rifle. Can add $$ if needed. Will sell for $750. 385-383-4220


----------

